

Ask HN: What entices you to work with a non-technical cofounder - craigkerstiens

Every day there's a new post from a business person thats non-technical looking for a co-founder. Sometimes they're simply looking for a code monkey and not a true co-founder, which it seems easy to write off. If they don't value the full process that goes into getting a product built and launched from a technical side then they would likely be a headache to work with.<p>But even for those that do want a true tech co-founder it seems that most come up empty. I admit many don't understand what needs to be built or how to go about executing, but if thats the case is it simply technical individuals want someone that understands more of the tech than not before working with them? Myself I've split the sides technical for many nears, now in more business roles, but still overall am hands on with technology. I haven't had problems first hand, but often hear the question raised from business people of how do they find a co-founder.<p>For those that are technical co-founders are open to that what items would entice you:<p><pre><code>    - Business person already having traction/funding
    - Business person that on some level understands the technology
    - Must be interesting on a technical front</code></pre>
======
magsafe
I'm a technical developer currently looking for a non-technical cofounder.
What I'm looking for is someone who:

1) is well connected with the startup community (the Scoble's and MG siegler's
of the world, as well as angels and VCs)

2) enjoys shmoozing with people. Is usually the last person to leave a meetup
or tech event, and always a pleasing guy to talk to with a drink in hand.

3) can think of creative, non-technical ways to get buzz for our product and
is great at implementing those. For example, if we were launching at SXSW, he
would cover all the event planning, parties, invites, swag, PR stunts etc.

As a developer, these are the skills that I personally lack - and I'm sure
there are others like me who would rather focus their energy coding. I find
social schoomzing to be a boring and challenging part of my job as founder, so
someone who was born to do that would be a huge asset.

~~~
mindcrime
_I'm a technical developer currently looking for a non-technical cofounder._

Likewise.

What I'm looking for:

0) Someone with a background doing sales / marketing / business development
for a company that sells to large enterprises.

1) Someone with experience doing market research, who understands positioning
and how to craft a marketing message.

2) someone who can help with going out, meeting customers, and validating our
customer problem hypotheses and product hypotheses.

3) Somebody who's good at the schmoozing / networking stuff who can go out,
attend events, connect with people and generate leads and find potential
customers, investors and/or partners.

4) Someone who has the connections and knowledge necessary to help our company
generate "buzz" when the time is appropriate.

5) Somebody who can sell Bibles to Lucifer or ice-water to Eskimos.

~~~
craigkerstiens
Are you looking for a co-founder for an idea you're already working on or open
to joining an idea? Its understandable that everyone seems to be attached to
their own ideas, but it sounds like the attachment to the idea might actually
be the hardest part of partnering up with someone.

~~~
mindcrime
In my specific case, I have a project I'm already working on, and looking for
a co-founder to advance that. That's not to say I couldn't be swayed to work
on something else if somebody came along with a compelling enough vision, but
I'm not really looking for a new idea.

~~~
rch
I like what I do already, but I'd work with you if I didn't.

The reasons:

\- comment about Rob Pike

\- kid 606 album cover as icon

\- expressed rational contempt for e4

\- from NC

... [(99, svn), (23, emacs), (17, ant)] should be the answer to an interview
question...

Best of luck with your project.

~~~
mindcrime
Kid 606? Don't know them...

Are you a North Carolinian as well? If so, shoot me an email; maybe we can
meet up sometime.

~~~
rch
Ah, my fault - I have a remix of Shout at the Doner[1] that seems to have re-
re-purposed the Motley Crue cover[2], which I was previously unfamiliar with.

Unfortunately I am just a former North Carolinian living in Houston.

\----

[1] <http://www.pandora.com/music/album/kid606/shout+at+doner>

[2]
[http://a0.twimg.com/profile_images/52458175/thm_motley_crue_...](http://a0.twimg.com/profile_images/52458175/thm_motley_crue_devil_stick.jpg)

------
rch
I think it comes down to mutual respect, evidenced in operational practices
and compensation.

I also feel like getting the former right is more difficult, but non-tech
founders worry mostly about the latter.

Why not use historically successful compensation strategies as a guide? Is
your new CTO worth as much as Wozniak was to Jobs? If so, then the terms
should be comparable, and if not, maybe you need someone else anyway.

Then everyone can just get to work.

------
marketer
Someone who:

1) has a lot of hustle and energy, even when things are uncertain

2) refuses to give up

3) has a long-term passion for the product or space, not just interested in a
quick exit.

4) finds creative ways to get customers or market feedback

5) has a good product and design sense

------
boundless
Business person should have a proven track record with good references.

~~~
craigkerstiens
Proven track record is good, but does that mean an exit, good network, can
raise funding. I mean on some level any of those is better than none, but is
there one key piece that says good track record to a developer?

